# Gift ideas for the lady?  Help!



## DF (Dec 18, 2013)

Alright guys I need some ideas.  I'm freaking out!!!!!  We've been dating about 4 months so I don't really have a good grasp on what she likes & does not.  Throw an oldman a bone.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe a new man......haha!  Hmm good question let me get back to ya.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

What about one of those day spa passes? Let her get relaxed and pampered then she can come back to pamper you


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 18, 2013)

When i was dating my wife.....we had 6 months together before it was Christmas....so i was sorta in your shoes.  now I don't know all the details of this relationship, but in mine she had a daughter already. So anyhow so as present i bought a 2 nite stay at a bed and breakfast......because all she reallu wanted was some alone adult time and conversation.....just my 2 cents.....if not just get her some var.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 18, 2013)

Can't go wrong with dick in a box.


----------



## DF (Dec 18, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> When i was dating my wife.....we had 6 months together before it was Christmas....so i was sorta in your shoes.  now I don't know all the details of this relationship, but in mine she had a daughter already. So anyhow so as present i bought a 2 nite stay at a bed and breakfast......because all she reallu wanted was some alone adult time and conversation.....just my 2 cents.....if not just get her some var.





Docd187123 said:


> What about one of those day spa passes? Let her get relaxed and pampered then she can come back to pamper you



Now we are getting somewhere.  I don't think that she has ever had a massage and mother fukr we drove past the place she gets her hair done last week & ya think I can remember the name of the place.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Can't go wrong with dick in a box.



Or that ^^^


----------



## DF (Dec 18, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Can't go wrong with dick in a box.



Colt you are just the old romantic aren't you??


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 18, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Can't go wrong with dick in a box.



Lol, great SNL episode!!!


----------



## italian1 (Dec 18, 2013)

PIE for the win........


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll be 50 next year, so I may be a little old school, but the best present I've ever given my wife, and continue to give to this day, are hand written love letters expressing exactly how I feel about her, and how she makes me feel. It takes some time and thought but there's nothing you can buy that can beat something that comes from your heart!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> I'll be 50 next year, so I may be a little old school, but the best present I've ever given my wife, and continue to give to this day, are hand written love letters expressing exactly how I feel about her, and how she makes me feel. It takes some time and thought but there's nothing you can buy that can beat something that comes from your heart!!!



This is the sort of thing that reminds me of what love really is.
Your wife must love those notes.


----------



## DF (Dec 18, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> I'll be 50 next year, so I may be a little old school, but the best present I've ever given my wife, and continue to give to this day, are hand written love letters expressing exactly how I feel about her, and how she makes me feel. It takes some time and thought but there's nothing you can buy that can beat something that comes from your heart!!!



Yes, I plan on making the card myself.  I made her one not long ago.  She absolutely loved it!


----------



## DF (Dec 18, 2013)

italian1 said:


> PIE for the win........



Hmm, the pie would be for me though.  Although I keep threatening to smear banana cream pie all over her.... Dammit! I can't find one anywhere.  Guess I'll have to make it. Gah!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 18, 2013)

She loves them!!! We'll be married 28 years next June, together 30. I've been writing her notes the whole time. Sometimes I place them on her pillow, when she wakes. Sometimes in her purse, coat pocket I've even sent them in the mail to her. Lol, she cherishes them. One morning I wrote on 100 "post its" reasons I love her and stuck them all the way down the stairs, took the whole wall. She took pictures of each one!!  . It takes so little, and is such a heartfelt gesture.
It does take time to formulate your thoughts and put them on paper, but the return is sure worth the investment!!!


----------



## italian1 (Dec 18, 2013)

DF said:


> Hmm, the pie would be for me though.  Although I keep threatening to smear banana cream pie all over her.... Dammit! I can't find one anywhere.  Guess I'll have to make it. Gah!



You always buy your wife or gf something that you want.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> I'll be 50 next year, so I may be a little old school, but the best present I've ever given my wife, and continue to give to this day, are hand written love letters expressing exactly how I feel about her, and how she makes me feel. It takes some time and thought but there's nothing you can buy that can beat something that comes from your heart!!!



this + the below.


I clearly dont know jack about her but when i was still in the 6 month or less area with mine i went to an expensive hair product/make up store.  Ulta 3, (not sure if they are nation wide).

My lady is from ecuador, i found a girl working there who was spanish (or looked like it) and began to ask her what shes uses in her hair, facial makeup.  Immedialtly her and the few other women around here thought i was the biggest creep on the planet and were turned off.


Than i told them that my lady looks similar, has similar hair, etc etc and i want to get her the best stuff you can for a women like that.  Instantly i went from a d bag-creep to the best guy in the world. they all did the "awww ah", your the best guy in the world type shit....  She paraded me around the store buying $20-35  product after product.  all day it was about 150/160 and 5 yrs later she still buys half the stuff i orginally got.  

doing this or something like it & and tossing in a whole hearted card with earn you more points than you deserve.  I got to do whatever i wanted in bed for the next few wks.  which was worth way more than a buck 50 any day.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> She loves them!!! We'll be married 28 years next June, together 30. I've been writing her notes the whole time. Sometimes I place them on her pillow, when she wakes. Sometimes in her purse, coat pocket I've even sent them in the mail to her. Lol, she cherishes them. One morning I wrote on 100 "post its" reasons I love her and stuck them all the way down the stairs, took the whole wall. She took pictures of each one!!  . It takes so little, and is such a heartfelt gesture.
> It does take time to formulate your thoughts and put them on paper, but the return is sure worth the investment!!!



You sir are a certified Don Jaun lol. I do similar things, it's much cheaper than constantly buying gifts and it means so much more. Happy to hear you and the missus are still enjoying life together...too much fukking divorce in this world nowadays.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 18, 2013)

A Big Black veiny dildo is a great xmas present for a girlfriend, wife or boyfriend.....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 18, 2013)

Swedish massage coupon, lingerie, Chocolate, jewelry,  iTunes gift card, gym membership.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 18, 2013)

Try to think of a few small things that would really surprise her and make her think you actually pay attention to her interests. They feel special when you get them the little things mentioned in passing...ESPECIALLY in the beginning of a relationship.

I think the spa thing would be kinda lame...it's pretty generic and she'd probably rather buy a pair of shoes then spend a few hours at the spa. If anything, pamper her yourself like she would be at the spa. A love letter would be a little weird for a few month old relationship IMO, but, maybe not. Only you would know that.

I've always had success with making them feel special and showing interest in the little things they enjoy...oh, and jewelry always seems to work too.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

italian1 said:


> You always buy your wife or gf something that you want.



hahaha man she will be pissed when she opens up the gift card for penile lengthening then hahah! she will def know its not for her!!


----------



## italian1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Honey I thought you wanted a flashlight for Christmas. I didn't realize I ordered a flesh light. You know that I still love you right?


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Honey I thought you wanted a flashlight for Christmas. I didn't realize I ordered a flesh light. You know that I still love you right?



Haha


Yo df! How serious is it if at all? 

YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH A GIFT FROM TIFFANYS!! 

Just got the wife a nice set of pearl earrings from there... Not too expensive yet not to cheap...AND THATS ALL SHE WILL GET... Except the bow around my man meat on her cheek christmas eve yay! 

If she is a jewelry girl she will appreciate it if its from there


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 18, 2013)

I did the day spa thing again this year.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 18, 2013)

About a Pandora bracelet, a couple of my buddies there getting that for their girlfriends.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 18, 2013)

Gear  Just sayin..............................


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Gear  Just sayin..............................



Or boobs...............wink wink.


----------



## DF (Dec 18, 2013)

J20 said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> Yo df! How serious is it if at all?
> ...



Jewelry scares the piss out of me.  I could pick out some ugly ass shit & she'll be nice & wear it anyway.  Also Tiffanys is a sore spot with me my ex wife only wanted shit from there.....


----------



## Azog (Dec 18, 2013)

Astro Glide. A lot.


----------



## DF (Dec 18, 2013)

Azog said:


> Astro Glide. A lot.



No lube needed :32 (19):


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

DF said:


> Jewelry scares the piss out of me.  I could pick out some ugly ass shit & she'll be nice & wear it anyway.  Also Tiffanys is a sore spot with me my ex wife only wanted shit from there.....



Understood!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 18, 2013)

Ive always wanted that mold you make of your own penis. What broad wants a regular size dildo tho???!! They want some shit called the "jackhammer" 

Cap this option wont work for you


----------



## regular (Dec 18, 2013)

DF said:


> Alright guys I need some ideas.  I'm freaking out!!!!!  We've been dating about 4 months so I don't really have a good grasp on what she likes & does not.  Throw an oldman a bone.



Buy her anything in a reasonable price range from tiffany.com.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Dec 18, 2013)

If you really want to score points, get her snow tires or a new vacuum cleaner. Do not doubt me on this. You can thank me later.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 18, 2013)

Digital camera and digital picture frame. Cheaper than you think, and guaranteed poon.


----------



## DF (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, I finally settled on a nice bracelet.  Also doing the home made card deal with lots of mushy stuff written inside.  On top of that I have compiled a list of things that she needs fixed around her house.  This last week I have been ordering the parts that I need to fix all that crap.  Good god she has a leaky faucet made in the UK...for fuk sake I had a hell of a time tracking down parts for that damn $1500 faucet =O .  Thanks for all the help fellas!

Ah Shit! I just remembered that her birthday is January 16th.... good lord!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 18, 2013)

DF said:


> Ok, I finally settled on a nice bracelet.  Also doing the home made card deal with lots of mushy stuff written inside.  On top of that I have compiled a list of things that she needs fixed around her house.  This last week I have been ordering the parts that I need to fix all that crap.  Good god she has a leaky faucet made in the UK...for fuk sake I had a hell of a time tracking down parts for that damn $1500 faucet =O .  Thanks for all the help fellas!
> 
> Ah Shit! I just remembered that her birthday is January 16th.... good lord!



Sounds like a winner DF, nice choices....sorry to hear about the Bday lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Sounds like a winner DF, nice choices....sorry to hear about the Bday lol



yea right....


two ladies back, her b day was dec 31st.  so i had to have a solid x mas gift and then make NYE a great night and toss a gift on top of it.  wow.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 18, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> yea right....
> 
> 
> two ladies back, her b day was dec 31st.  so i had to have a solid x mas gift and then make NYE a great night and toss a gift on top of it.  wow.


Ya...my ex's bday was two days after Valentines day and you cant group the days together with one gift...they're just not havin it...lol


----------



## ccpro (Dec 18, 2013)

Chicks love romance period....4 months or 4 years.  Follow patriots advice + day in mother nature, [park, etc. whether it's building a snowman or going to the beach, take wine & cheese, flowers, get creative....women love telling their friends how romantic you were...are!!!  I don't think you have to buy her anything....treat her!!!!  If all else fails, go with the dick in the box!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 18, 2013)

DF, get her some isotoners and a dildo. 


That way, if she hates the slippers, you can tell her to take the dildo and go **** herself. 

Works every year at my house.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 18, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> DF, get her some isotoners and a dildo.
> 
> 
> That way, if she hates the slippers, you can tell her to take the dildo and go **** herself.
> ...



Ahhh yes...this joke brings back memories...I miss the 80's


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 19, 2013)

I miss you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2013)

Sybian...........


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 19, 2013)

Get a hitachi or a lelo, massage oils, buble bath and candles. Put towels on the bed give her a massage tease her bang her whip out the toys and make her cum. Finally jump in the tub with her. 

I hope jenner is reading this . Btw ive never tried this before.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 13, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/ELIZABETH-ARD...&keywords=viva+juicy+couture+perfume+gift+set

you can find it cheaper if you look online... you can probably get it at the mall for around the same price 

Your girl will love it but your penis will love it more b/c when she wears it you will want to attack her promise 

thank me later


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

Here is a brand new bottle of really good perfume brand new in the box 3.4 oz $23 because the bottle is going to say tester on it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161845769326


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 13, 2015)

I think this is the oldest thread you've dug up yet


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I think this is the oldest thread you've dug up yet



Holy Moly I didn't even notice :32 (18):


----------



## jojo58 (Dec 14, 2015)

DF said:


> Now we are getting somewhere.  I don't think that she has ever had a massage and mother fukr we drove past the place she gets her hair done last week & ya think I can remember the name of the place.



they have wine and painting, I just bought my girl 4 gift passes so she can take some of her friends. I also bought her spa passes a few times. she takes her mom and sister etc. at 4 months I wouldn't do jewelry but you can't go wrong with a nice dinner at a local event spot. like a small venue that plays music or comedy. also, if you're into it, dance lessons might not be bad. look on meetup


----------



## Dex (Dec 14, 2015)

The wife just wants some Dex for Christmas.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 14, 2015)

Draw her a card with your crayons. Bitches love that shit



Edit: thanks Zeigler. Didn't realize how old the thread was


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 14, 2015)

Women always love a new washing machine or vacuum....lol


----------



## thqmas (Dec 14, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Women always love a new washing machine or vacuum....lol



Hope my wife wont read this. I got her a broom and she was very excited. Can let her get ideas...


----------



## nightster (Dec 14, 2015)

A spa day, as said above is a great idea.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 14, 2015)

DF said:


> Alright guys I need some ideas.  I'm freaking out!!!!!  We've been dating about 4 months so I don't really have a good grasp on what she likes & does not.  Throw an oldman a bone.



I'm the same way DF I'm awful at getting gifts for people. I never know what to get! My gf needs gifts too. How olds your lady?...If you have some $$ maybe try out the store "Brookstone" they have tons of cool gifts/gadgets for any age.

http://www.brookstone.com/?bkeid=se...08mR_AX2NHgjSr-7YCZ00lXQCNv2uqIyZkaAng68P8HAQ


----------



## DF (Dec 14, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm the same way DF I'm awful at getting gifts for people. I never know what to get! My gf needs gifts too. How olds your lady?...If you have some $$ maybe try out the store "Brookstone" they have tons of cool gifts/gadgets for any age.
> 
> http://www.brookstone.com/?bkeid=se...08mR_AX2NHgjSr-7YCZ00lXQCNv2uqIyZkaAng68P8HAQ



This year I"m giving her a GPS that she wanted and a few other minor things.  I usually make her home made cards too.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 14, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm the same way DF I'm awful at getting gifts for people. I never know what to get! My gf needs gifts too. How olds your lady?...If you have some $$ maybe try out the store "Brookstone" they have tons of cool gifts/gadgets for any age.
> 
> http://www.brookstone.com/?bkeid=se...08mR_AX2NHgjSr-7YCZ00lXQCNv2uqIyZkaAng68P8HAQ



Guys, guys, relllax, that's an easy one.

The trick:
Day 1: You take your girl to the mall. You go and act like you are actually intersted in what you are looking at (no need to pay attention).
Day 2: You tell your girl that you just bought her gift, She will be excited and ask you what it is. You tell her that it is a surprise and you can't tell her.
Day 3: She will eventually crack and start with the "guessing game": "Is it X or the Y we have seen at the mall?". You tell her again: It's a sruprise.
Day 4: You run to the store and buy the thing that she was the most excited about when guessing what you "bought" her.

Of course, it can happen in a day and not 4.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 14, 2015)

DF said:


> Alright guys I need some ideas.  I'm freaking out!!!!!  We've been dating about 4 months so I don't really have a good grasp on what she likes & does not.  Throw an oldman a bone.


Wow,DF I'm like Alpha,gotta think on this a while


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 18, 2015)

Dikk in a box is a holiday favorite lol


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 18, 2015)

Read the whole thread and didn't realize it was years old  till tool mentioned it. Girl I was dating wanted 1000 dollar versace sneakers for xmas. Out of her ****ing mind.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 18, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> Read the whole thread and didn't realize it was years old  till tool mentioned it. Girl I was dating wanted 1000 dollar versace sneakers for xmas. Out of her ****ing mind.


I done told you to stop dating ****ing idiots


----------

